# Moon



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Tonights moon


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

super nice, what settings did you use, and lens


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

D 90 with the Tamron 150-600 and 1.4 Kenko Tele. That should give me 840 mm . I think it was 1/80th at F 6.3 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great Shot, congrats!


----------

